# Cutting Channels in Cutting Boards



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I've been scribing lines at the corners of the channels and then using my plunge router with edge guide but I cant seem to find an easy way of cutting the channels accurately without risk and sometime over running the intersecting channel. 

I also need to slow down at the corners causing burning with is tough to get out. 

I don't have an effective stop for the router since I'm cutting so close to the edges - usually about an inch. 

Any ideas? Have any of you designed something to accommodate different size boards but get perfect corners in your channels? Nobody has complained, everybody who's ordered them from me loves what they get but thats because I fix by hand or blend the imperfections. I need a more accurate way of doing to this to reduce labor time.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some years ago, I made some cleaning/cutting boards out of Corian for the charter boat industry. The Corian sat on a substrate with stops on 4 sides. I made a shadowbox with enough side height to surround the Corian, and large enough that the router base ran against. I didn't get runoff, but you have to slow down for the corners.

Looking down on it the pressure exerted with the router is against the outer frame, not against the subject piece because of the edge guide. It's easier to control IMO.
















.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I was thinking about something similar but... most of the boards are different in widths and lengths. I need something which is adjustable.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> I was thinking about something similar but... most of the boards are different in widths and lengths. I need something which is adjustable.


So make it adjustable, with slotted sides hangar bolts and wing nuts.
.


























.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

you're my hero. i didn't even think of that. have to work out how I can do that.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> you're my hero.


There are actually many of those around here. And most wear work clothes....

Mark


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Burb said:


> There are actually many of those around here. And most wear work clothes....
> 
> Mark


Mark speakith the truth. :smile:


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Burb said:


> There are actually many of those around here. And most wear work clothes....
> 
> Mark


Capes and power tools don't mix!

:batman:


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

Great idea with the adjustable jig. Any chance of elaborating a little bit on how to go about something like this? I actually tried to throw something together like that using scrap melamine which was probably a mistake, but only managed to frustrate myself.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

dwl said:


> Great idea with the adjustable jig. Any chance of elaborating a little bit on how to go about something like this? I actually tried to throw something together like that using scrap melamine which was probably a mistake, but only managed to frustrate myself.


One way is to cut slots in each side. Install hanger bolts in the end which butts against the side.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40988&cat=3,43576,61994,40988

Then wing nut or a knob to tighten the side.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,43576&p=61994

If you do not want to use hanger bolts, can always use a barrel nut and a bolt.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,43715&p=45375


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave Paine said:


> One way is to cut slots in each side. Install hanger bolts in the end which butts against the side.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40988&cat=3,43576,61994,40988
> 
> ...


I re-read my post. Anchor bolts just didn't sound right. Reading your post reminded me I misnamed them. So I edited my post to "hangar bolts".

















.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I re-read my post. Anchor bolts just didn't sound right. Reading your post reminded me I misnamed them. So I edited my post to "hangar bolts".


I know the feeling. Yesterday I pulled some several days old cauliflower soup out of the fridge and asked my wife if it was time to throw out the cabbage soup. My wife reminded me it was cauliflower soup. I knew that, what I was thinking and saying were not the same. Brain fart. :icon_smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave Paine said:


> I know the feeling. Yesterday I pulled some several days old cauliflower soup out of the fridge and asked my wife if it was time to throw out the cabbage soup. My wife reminded me it was cauliflower soup. I knew that, what I was thinking and saying were not the same. Brain fart. :icon_smile:



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I'm guessing you know about C R A F T.








 







.


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for adding additional information, but I am still not understanding.
Would your jigs be used to route with a collar or would they be using the base? Would they wrap around the outside of the boards, or sit on top of them?
Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

dwl said:


> Thanks to both of you for adding additional information, but I am still not understanding.
> Would your jigs be used to route with a collar or would they be using the base? Would they wrap around the outside of the boards, or sit on top of them?
> Sorry for the newbie questions.


C'man's idea would surround the cutting board. The board would rest in the middle and temporarily affixed to the surface, e.g. with a couple of pieces of double sided tape. The jig would be clamped in place.

The router would be place on the board, with the base against the jig, and the bit plunged into the board.

The circular part of the base would be kept against the jig as the router is moved along each side of the jig.

The jig would be adjusted as needed for the router bit to trace the desired channel, e.g., 3/4in - 1in inside the circumference of the board.


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

OK, thanks again for the information (and patience).


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Festool makes adjustable rails that fasten together like C'man's sketch. I have used them for multiple tasks and they are straight and stay square. They are used with top bearing router bits


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I need to do some also. Just wondering if anyone has tried this on a router table. Looks like once the fence is set you would not need to move for all four sides. You would need reference points on the fence for where to stop and start the cuts. This could be marks or physical stops.
Tom


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Tries it with start and stop stops. It's safer to have a jig with a plunge router running around a track than dropping the work pice onto a bit.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

unclefester said:


> Festool makes adjustable rails that fasten together like C'man's sketch. I have used them for multiple tasks and they are straight and stay square. They are used with top bearing router bits



How would they be configured to surround the board? if laid directly on the board, the channel is places too far in unless using a template guide..


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> C'man's idea would surround the cutting board. The board would rest in the middle and temporarily affixed to the surface, e.g. with a couple of pieces of double sided tape. The jig would be clamped in place.
> 
> The router would be place on the board, with the base against the jig, and the bit plunged into the board.
> 
> ...


i'd be worried about double stick tape underneath. my boards are pretty heavy. with the router weight on top and the weight of the board, I'm thinking the board could come loose under the router.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> i'd be worried about double stick tape underneath. my boards are pretty heavy. with the router weight on top and the weight of the board, I'm thinking the board could come loose under the router.


What I've done is get the overall size of the frame, and then cut spacers to fit around the board. That will keep the board fixed to the frame. You could sit it all on that rubberized web drawer/shelf liner, the no skid stuff.


















.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Since you do not have a lathe you may not have seen or used turner's tape.

This stuff has a VERY strong hold. The weight of the board will help.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000390/3903/Double-faced-Tape-1-x-36-Yds.aspx

C'mans suggestion of spacers also work, you just need to cut for a given board.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

My setup using the festool guide rails uses a top bearing bit or bushings. The rails clamp underneath to secure the rails and the work piece to the bench.
The other side of the router is supported by a riser that attaches to the router.
Sounds complicated but is so simple and fast to set up.
Check out the festool web site and it may give ideas to fabricate a simple throw away jig for your cutting board


----------



## Rhyno (Oct 13, 2013)

..........


----------



## Rhyno (Oct 13, 2013)

..........


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rhyno said:


> I do the math and figure (the offset) and figure out a size that is the same shape as the board...
> 
> I hope that that came out to be understandable......:smile:
> 
> ...


Using a template like that wouldn't solve the problem of accidentally running off the edge...past the template corner. 








 







.


----------



## Rhyno (Oct 13, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Using a template like that wouldn't solve the problem of accidentally running off the edge...past the template corner.



You're right..... 

But Like a lot of things in life, operator care is important.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I just cut a channel in a cutting board using a router table. it worked well and I am going to start a new thread on how I did it.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I just cut a channel in a cutting board on the router table. it was very easy to set up and do the cut. I was going to start a new post on how I did it. I got a new computer yesterday and am having trouble. I got the camera to down load the photos to the computer. However, when I try to find the picture to upload by hitting browse but it does not find any files. I need a good training session on the new version of windows.
Tom


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

very much looking forward to that thread!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If nothing else this forum can certainly complicate a simple procedure.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

FrankC said:


> If nothing else this forum can certainly complicate a simple procedure.


Frank,
I know several methods have been mentioned. Would you mind sharing your simple procedure or the procedure you use or would use?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TomC said:


> Frank,
> I know several methods have been mentioned. Would you mind sharing your simple procedure or the procedure you use or would use?
> Thanks,
> Tom


+1. :yes: The more suggestions the better.








 







.


----------

